# Disconnecting engine battery



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

A quick question for a friend who's laying his MH up for 12 weeks, he wants to disconnect his engine battery as last year it went flat, now can he just remove the negative connection as the positive is a pain to get to?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

ALWAYS remove the Earth connection first & reconnect it last ..

as we have -VE earth then this will be the negative -VE 


by disconnecting just the -VE this will isolate the battery 

note : there is no need to disconnect the positive +ve as well unless you want to remove the battery from the vehicle


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Does the MH have an alarm?

Is the alarm powered by the engine battery?

Is the alarm declared on the insurance?

All to be considered before disconnecting.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If the vehicle has a code protected radio, ensure you know the code before disconnecting.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One other thing to be aware of, is if the vehicle battery is disconnected for any length of time, do the remote key fobs also need to be reprogrammed?

I know on ours that if the vehicle battery is out for more than about 90 minutes that has to be done, but ours is an old TOAD alarm and remote locking and we have never managed to get the correct instructions for it.......

Just be careful if you do not have the full details for all of these operations..... :roll:   

I sorted the problem using a small (14w) briefcase solar panel in the windscreen (facing South) it kept the vehicle battery charged over the winter (in Devon). I clipped the panel direct to the vehicle battery (I have installed 2 x LB and 2 x 85w solar panels + controller + Battery Master now and that works well for all the batteries)

Dave


----------

